# wanna talk with me?



## soccerbabe14 (Feb 13, 2006)

hey ne 1 want to talk with me?? Please talk with me here or email me at [email protected]!!!!


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Oh hell, I'll bite the bullet and be the first!!!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Oy...spam-a-lamma-ding-dong... :drunk:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You hold her down, I'll soccer.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

She's only 14??? Does yer daddy know yer messing with the computer?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

What is this? Some sort of porno webcam or maybe a sting operation?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, a 14 year old "soccer girl" named "Bryan" says a LOT.


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

I guess "she, he, it" doesn't want to talk and I'll be damned if I send an e-mail.


----------

